

Tactical Laser Defeats Ground Target - Diogenes
http://boeing.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=43&item=817

======
jacquesm
"will transform the battlespace and save lives by giving warfighters a speed-
of-light, ultra-precision engagement capability that will dramatically reduce
collateral damage"

It's language like that that I really can't stand. So, you're making a new
high energy weapon and you claim that it will save lives ? That depends on the
side of the weapon that you are on I guess.

Collateral damage as it is so nicely called is one of the weirdest terms.

Why are we so scared to name it with a more descriptive term, such as innocent
civilians, or even better children, women and men that happened to be in the
wrong place.

This weapon 'minimizes' such damage, or so they claim but all I see is another
way of killing people. If the idea is that it minimizes them as compared to
other weaponry then how about a suggestion to not use that stuff at all if it
can be avoided, instead of funding ever more ways to murder people ?

The quality of a weapon is as good as the intelligence that guides it, not the
precision of the weapon itself, that is only a very small factor.

